# Best Headset for MTB



## Harrier (30 Mar 2011)

I have a 2010 orange crush Hard tail. It currently has a Tange TG8 Headset. Can someone tell me what size this will be and what is a good replacement? I am looking for one of the sealed units as the Tange is terrible for seizing up every time it gets wet. Thanks


----------



## Cubist (30 Mar 2011)

Harrier said:


> I have a 2010 orange crush Hard tail. It currently has a Tange TG8 Headset. Can someone tell me what size this will be and what is a good replacement? I am looking for one of the sealed units as the Tange is terrible for seizing up every time it gets wet. Thanks


It looks to be exclusive to Orange bikes. Given that it's on a 2010 Crush it's likely to be standard 1 1/8th steerer in a standard head tube.

I've just fitted a Cane Creek Zero Stack, but you could also google stuff like FSA, Hope, Chris King, Superstar Components etc etc. It'll be down to budget in the end, and stack height for your steerer.


----------



## marzjennings (31 Mar 2011)

Chris King are the best headsets, will out last the frame, wheels and rider. nuff said.


----------



## Cubist (1 Apr 2011)

marzjennings said:


> Chris King are the best headsets, will out last the frame, wheels and rider. nuff said.


Heed him, for he is wise.


----------



## lukesdad (1 Apr 2011)

Ive got Chris kings on all my mtbs they re the Biz, dont look at anything else. Same goes for hubs.


----------



## Harrier (3 Apr 2011)

Thanks for the comments. Will have a chat with Leisure lakes about the size. I have Hope Pro Hubs and they have been solid.


----------



## Zoiders (3 Apr 2011)

Chris King is the ultimate pimp option but there are other options that work and last as well for less money.

If you are running hope hubs a hope headset will be a good quality match for less than a Chris King.


----------



## henshaw11 (3 Apr 2011)

Looks like it's a pretty standard 1 1/8 aheadset.

It may be advisable to get the headtube faced (ensures the headtube ends are 90 degrees to it's axis - or that's the intention) if you're spending ££ on a CK (or for that matter a Hope) - I suspect the bearings might be closer tolerance, making facing more important. Some frames come faced (eg headtube, bottom bracket, disk mounts), but it's often a step which is missed off, presumable to reduce cost, relying on any post-weld distortion of the headtube (etc) being minimal. Certainly for caged ball bearings there's enough slop around that a little misalignment isn't going to notice.
(Some people poo-poo facing but it's certainly a requirement for external bottom bracket bearings, for similar reasons, plus to reduce the chance of stripping the BB threads due to movement from things not being snugged up tight)

FSA make pretty decent headsets for not a lot of money, with some (tho' not all) of them you can drop in replacement cartridge bearings in the event of them getting knackered. Their - plus some of the Cane Creek - headsets (ISTR one makes them for the other anyway) also have a split crown race, which means swapping forks over is very easy.

Hope's a good alternative to CK and are well-sealed (certainly used to be, judging by the one I fitted some years ago). EBay used to be a good place for CK stuff, but in recent years there's been a general (ie not bicycle-specific) problem with counterfeit bearings on the market, it's possible that some CK headsets available outside the official distribution network could be knock-offs (albeit very convincing knock-offs).


----------



## Cubist (3 Apr 2011)

henshaw11 said:


> Looks like it's a pretty standard 1 1/8 aheadset.
> 
> 
> FSA make pretty decent headsets for not a lot of money, with some (tho' not all) of them you can drop in replacement cartridge bearings in the event of them getting knackered. Their - *plus some of the Cane Creek - headsets (ISTR one makes them for the other anyway) also have a split crown race, which means swapping forks over is very easy.*


This was the clincher for me, it meant once I had chiselled the original off, it was just a matter of push-fitting everything from then on.


----------



## GilesM (4 Apr 2011)

Go for the hope, I've ridden with Hope headsets on both bikes for about 3 years now, all weather, not so much as a squeak.


----------



## DooBlood (8 Apr 2011)

hope in hope!


----------



## epictrail (19 Apr 2011)

Chris King are great for sure but expensive.

I've never had any issues with my Hope headsets and the price is good as well.


----------



## sgooch123 (1 May 2011)

And Hope are British made.




epictrail said:


> Chris King are great for sure but expensive.
> 
> I've never had any issues with my Hope headsets and the price is good as well.


----------



## Harrier (24 May 2011)

New Hope Headset now fitted, needed a bottom bracket as well so went for the matching set!!


----------

